# [solved]NVidia und Alpha Kanal

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

wollte grad mal die echte Transparenz ausprobieren. Wenn ich alles manuell starte, funktioniert es soweit auch ganz gut, d.h. ich starte xcompmgr und setzte mit transset das Fenster Transparent. Sieht auch sehr schön aus.  :Very Happy: 

Nun gibt es ja bei KDE die Möglichkeit, im Kontrollzentrum die Transparenz einzuschalten. Aber wenn ich dort dann den Reiter "Transparenz" anklicke, steht da nur, dass die "Unterstützung für den Alpha-Kanal" nicht vorhanden ist. Ich weiss aber, dass ich dort schonmal die Möglichkeit hatte, das zu aktivieren, kann mit jetzt aber auch nicht erklären, warum das nun nicht mehr funktioniert.

Habe in meiner xorg.conf alles so geändert, wie es zum Einen in dem HowTo des Forums beschrieben ist, und zum Anderen auch die Optionen RederAccel und GLXWithComposite aktiviert.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wie man das hinbekommen kann? Kann man den "Alpha-Kanal" irgendwie aktivieren?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Viele Grüße

deejay

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Hast du die USE-Flag "xcomposite" gesetzt? Die ist relativ neu und nötig, um Support für besagte Funktionen in KDE zu bekommen.

Aber eine andere Sache: Hast du keine Probleme mit der Transparenz + Nvidia? 

Also angeblich ist das ganze "composite-zeugs" seit Xorg7/Xorg6.9 stabil und sollte funktionieren. Ich habe aber ständig Grafikfehler. So werden z.B. nur teile von neu geöffneten Fenstern dargestellt. Erst wenn ich ein Fenster zum ersten mal verschiebe, wird es ganz sichtbar.

Außerdem bringen OpenGL-Anwendungen jedes mal das ganze System zum Absturz, wenn ihr Fenster über den Bildschirmrand hinaus gezogen wird.

MfG

----------

## deejay

Hi,

also, ich habe das mit der Transparenz noch nicht ausgiebig getestet. Von dem, was ich gestern so gesehen habe, hatte ich eigentlich den Eindruck, dass das so ganz gut lief. 

xcomposite habe ich nicht in den USE Flags, kannte ich bis eben auch gar nicht  :Smile:  Also danke erstmal für den Hinweis, werde ich gleich nochmal hinzufügen.

Ich werd dann später mal berichten, ob es daran gelegen hat, und ob es dann einwandfrei funktioniert.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Aber eine andere Sache: Hast du keine Probleme mit der Transparenz + Nvidia? 

 

Mit den neuesten Nvidia-Treibern habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme mehr mit Schatten und Transparenz. Nur OpenGL Anwendungen bringen, wie schon gesagt, den X häufig zum Absturz.

Grafikfehler hatte ich früher auch, aber mit dem neuesten Treiber + Xorg 7.0 + kde 3.5 funktioniert alles.

----------

## Xe

Ich habe verison 1.0.8178-r3 der Nvidia-Treiber. Das sollte die neuste Version sein.

Welche Version des nvidia-kernels verwendest du, Vortex375?

----------

## deejay

Moin,

hat an dem fehlenden USE-Flag gelegen. Die Transparenz funktioniert jetzt hervorragend, bislang noch keine Fehler entdeckt.

Das läuft ja mitlerweile wirklich stabil. Damals, wo ich es mal getestet habe, hat sich X schonmal öfters verabschiedet. 

Nun denn, besten Dank für den Tip.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Xe

Super, dass das jetzt doch noch klappt...

Aber welche Verion von nevdia-kernel und nvidia-glx verwendest du?

Könntest du evtl. relevante Teile seiner Xorg.xonf posten?

Klappt das mit dem über den Bildschirmrand hinaus verschieben von Open-GL Fenstern?

Hast du nach dem Verschieben von Amarok keine Probleme, wenn du die Transparenz für Fenster, die verschoben werden und für Fenster, die im Hintergrund sind, aktiviert hast? Bei mir bleibt das Amarok-Fenster nach dem verschieben immer durchsichtig *?*!

----------

## deejay

Funktionieren tut es, aber ab und zu werden die Fenster dann mal nicht Transparent dargestellt.

Irgendwie komisch, aber ist halt so.

Ich habe die Funktion wieder deaktiviert. Sieht zwar schön aus, aber irgendwie stört es auf Dauer  :Smile: 

Zu einer deiner Fragen: 

Soll das Fenster nach verschieben nicht Transparent bleiben? Hatte sonst mit dem verschieben usw. keine

Probleme, Amarok war auch Transparent und blieb es auch.

In meiner xorg.conf habe ich nur das hinzugefügt, was auch im HowTo steht. Composite enable usw.

Ansonsten nix weiter gemacht.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Klappt das mit dem über den Bildschirmrand hinaus verschieben von Open-GL Fenstern? 

 

Nein, wenn ich glxgears am rechten Rand rauschiebe (links macht es anscheinend nichts), dann tauchen die Zahnräder verzerrt am linken Rand wieder auf und wenn man das Fenster dann noch ein wenig hin und her bewegt verabschiedet sich X im Normalfall.

EDIT: Nutze nvidia Treiber version 1.0-8178 aber es kommt auch (vorallem) auf den Compositing-Manager an den du benutzt. Mit xcompmgr krieg ich immer Grafikfehler, mit kde's eigenem Compositing-Manager klappt eigentlich alles wunderbar. Bei mir bleiben auch keine Fenster ungewollt transparent oder so.

Nur, wie gesagt, hin und wieder gibts Abstürze, meistens wenn man OpenGL-Anwendungen startet. Das liegt aber meines Wissens am Treiber.

----------

